# 10% Discount Codes: Pure Paws and Madan stuff



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

FYI -- as i recently started blogging I received a couple of 10% OFF DISCOUNT CODES for the MO Blog but want to share them here

1) * MO10* == 10% off toplinepet.com (Madan items and other grooming products)
2) *MO10* == 10% off PUREPAWS (thanks to Carol for connecting me with the right contacts to ask for a discount)

There is a way to get HIGHER discounts if you can connect with a PRO-Groomer/Pet Supply Distributor (eg. PP, CC, IoD, etc can be WAY CHEAPER via a Pro-Groomer and/or Distributor)

I'm trying to get a discount for CC == but their distributorship is done differently. If anybody has a discount code == *PLEASE SHARE* == I'm still asking so if they offer a discount I will share here on this thread


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Woohoo, thanks Hedy!! I was trying to use your discount code on the Pure Paws website but it keeps giving me an error  Do I have the right site? Welcome to Pure Paws: Best Ingredients = Best Results


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Nida ==
It's the PurePawsUSA.com page that will lead you to the site Welcome to Pure Paws USA - When Your Pet Deserves the Very Best and type in the MO10 code in the Shopping Cart


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oooh gotcha. Thanks Hedy!! Strange...what is the difference between the two sites, I wonder?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

the PurePawsUSA links to a PP Distributor == My original account set up years ago was with the .NET == but it redirected and linked me with the USA.com site. Each of the PP distributors can set up their own deals and this particular PP Distributor was open to a public 10% discount.

CC also has a network of Distributors == and each Distributor can set up their own deals (eg. Free Shipping or 10% or Resale Discounts). I started calling a couple CC Distirbutors and I stopped when I became so elated to FIND THE BLUE CC #000 BUTTERCOMB that I love so much === i forgot why I was calling them in the first place.

The ABSOLUTE BEST time to buy products from Pet Vendors and Distributors is at SHOWS == they have incredible flexibility to give FREE PRODUCT and STEEP Discounts!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hedy---Thanks for the code. :wub: But that PP shipping is like 15.00. But guess with your code that makes shipping 5.00 less. I'll just get a gallon. Thanks again!! 

I can get the PRO-LINE no rinse at cherrybrook with flat rate of 4.99. I want to try the PP but wonder about the Proline no rinse for $26.00 @ 128 oz. 

Amazon is free or way less but does not have any PP no rinse now.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hedy-- Did you get the express yet?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Hedy-- Did you get the express yet?


Well you just reminded me about my order that i placed on 6/19 and so I checked on it and I still haven't gotten the Express yet. 

I also ordered the OC Magic Foam and the PROLINE Rinseless from Amazon (free shipping and comes FAST)!

Pro-Groomers swear by the PRO-Line Rinseless == it looks virtually identical to the CC Show-Off


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Just need my PP Express to get here to compare....will let their feetsies get real dirty and try this stuff out

Pure Paws orders do take some time to arrive....sigh


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Anyone know if the PP no rinse spray shampoo is more concentrated than proline? I found the concentrated PP products last a long time around here. Even if so, with that PP shipping it still may not be better deal. IDK? 

For now I decided to try the PP in 16 oz. Couldn't pay like $57 for gallon. I think I'll try a PL for $10 and see if same as PP since its free ship on amazon and 26 a gallon.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

What is show off? Another no rinse spray?

Do you dilute the PP and Proline no rinse shampoo/ sprays?? I'll need another spray bottle from hair supply store.

Thx for your help.. I got bottle of each and will stock up on one I like at eukanuba.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> What is show off? Another no rinse spray?
> 
> Do you dilute the PP and Proline no rinse shampoo/ sprays?? I'll need another spray bottle from hair supply store.
> 
> Thx for your help.. I got bottle of each and will stock up on one I like at eukanuba.



I have both and I am not a fan of the pro line and I don't dilute. The one I got came in spray bottle.






. I use the PP no rinse in a spray bottle and love it for getting out mats. I think it works magic on them. The pp no rinse says you can bathe them with it and wash out as well. I never tried it that way yet. My favorite hands down is the silk line. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Carol. I got one of each. Everyone just loves PP, huh? 

No prob bec the PL prob ok for Sammie feet and hinny. Save the PP for penny's coat, it gets the pee down there and is long. Have you tried CC ice Carol? I LOVE that stuff like nothing else for tangles, easier for me too daily than a cleaning agent. After few times the ice/silicone actually prevents the mats. My groomer said lightly spray coat before there are mats. I spend way less time now on brushing her.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Chardy said:


> I have both and I am not a fan of the pro line and I don't dilute. The one I got came in spray bottle.
> View attachment 197866
> . *I use the PP no rinse in a spray bottle and love it for getting out mats. *I think it works magic on them. The pp no rinse says you can bathe them with it and wash out as well. I never tried it that way yet. My favorite hands down is the silk line.
> 
> ...


Carol == do you use the Ultra PP No rinse == (the clear liquid in the picture i posted able) for mats? I want to check if that is what you use so I can try it too! You have good advise == TRUST YOU

Lydia liked the OC Magic Foam no rinse == I like that Lydia said that it had no smell

Carol == I haven't tried the Pro-Line yet but can you share how it smelled? The CC Show Off doesn't smell really (very faint), which I like! Just out of the bottle the Pro-Line has a very faint chemical odor??....is it that way after you use it??


ADVANTAGE of the Pure Paws Ultra NO RINSE == is that it has a deodorizer that gets rid of doggie and yucky smells == nothing else really eliminates odor like it == that I have found == I like to spray the PP Ultra No Rinse all over the dog as a last shampoo before conditioner

CHEATER WAY TO MAKE A NO RINSE STAIN REMOVER == Dilute the CC White on White in a spray bottle! Spray feet or pee stain with this == then spray again with plain water == Towel off == works really nice for dirty feet and pee pee stains

I am testing out the White on White == It is FANTASTIC == WHITENS BUT the COAT is SOFT and SHINEY as if you had used Spec 10 =

Still waiting for my PP EXPRESS though == hopefully will come soon!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry to be a pain. But I don't know if I got right one.  They all had same description but mine does not say ultra. All say spray on. Is it same thing?
I got 16 oz. in white bottle. 
No Rinse Shampoo 16oz

The gallon and small ones say ultra. But are all 3 of the no rinse shampoo sizes the same product? I know they modify labels sometimes but same product.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Sorry to be a pain. But I don't know if I got right one.  They all had same description but mine does not say ultra. All say spray on. Is it same thing?
> I got 16 oz. in white bottle.
> No Rinse Shampoo 16oz
> 
> The gallon and small ones say ultra. But are all 3 of the no rinse shampoo sizes the same product? I know they modify labels sometimes but same product.


Yep I'm pretty sure all 3 are the same
1 is the bottle you linked
1 comes in Spray
1 comes in Gallon == I have all 3 and I just reuse the spray over and over by filling from the Gallon == but my spayer broke so I bought some cheap sprayer bottles off of amazon to have a sprayer out in the garage

Stuff is gooooood stuff == and I DO SOMETIME DILUTE in a bowl of warm water for a lighter foot or body wash === works great in a pinch when we have BARF Muzzle too! :thumbsup: cuz it kills the stinky smell (until we can give a full face wash)


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Yep I'm pretty sure all 3 are the same
> 1 is the bottle you linked
> 1 comes in Spray
> 1 comes in Gallon == I have all 3 and I just reuse the spray over and over by filling from the Gallon == but my spayer broke so I bought some cheap sprayer bottles off of amazon to have a sprayer out in the garage
> ...


Thank you so much. Wonder if the ultra is better/diff or they just added the word to newer bottles? The white bottles been around while I think.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I used the Proline for years...but tried the PP no rinse and I find it gets the urine out better without leaving any sticky residue. I buy the concentrate and dilute it quite a bit. Lasts forever.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Thank you so much. Wonder if the ultra is better/diff or they just added the word to newer bottles? The white bottles been around while I think.


I read the description on the one in the white bottle description says it's the Ultra! == so it's basically the same stuff as the gallon Rinseless and the Sprayer Rinseles == according to all 3 descriptions they say it is the Ultra with the odor neutralizer!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MalteseObsessed said:


> I read the description on the one in the white bottle description says it's the Ultra! == so it's basically the same stuff as the gallon Rinseless and the Sprayer Rinseles == according to all 3 descriptions they say it is the Ultra with the odor neutralizer!


Thanks Hedy-good deal!! Carol sent me pic, she has white bottle too. Can't wait to use it. :aktion033: Have you seen it on amazon before? I order all my stuff there. I bet they added ultra bec so many dilute it as marketing term. Good products save so much $. I got that gallon spec 10 last Xmas and its over half full. It is very concentrated. I fig will last well over a year. I rem back with my other pets how often we had to buy cheap shampoo at Walmart.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I haven't found PP on Amazon. I think they only sell through their set distributors == there was 1 website that I thought I saw selling it (a doggy boutique), but it was priced higher.

I LOVE AMAZON too and it's my go to == but even Amazon doesn't have the entire CC line up of products so I end up going direct through CC or one of their distributors.

Dog shows are the best but sadly CC and PP are not at all the dog shows.

You comment about lasting a long time! I also remember going too too often to buy cheap shampoo. My gallon of ULTRA Shampoo, ULTRA Conditioner and ULTRA Rinsefree is going on a few years == and I am always giving away some of it to my friends to try too! I'm finally ready to buy new GALLON SIZES! GOOD DEAL!!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Carol == I haven't tried the Pro-Line yet but can you share how it smelled? The CC Show Off doesn't smell really (very faint), which I like! Just out of the bottle the Pro-Line has a very faint chemical odor??....is it that way after you use it?? It smells like a bath tub cleaner product ((


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Carol == do you use the Ultra PP No rinse == (the clear liquid in the picture i posted able) for mats? I want to check if that is what you use so I can try it too! You have good advise == TRUST YOU
> 
> Yes, When Bimmer came Ed gave me some samples and one of them was the PP no rinse spray in a little sample bottle. McC had a nasty mat under her arm and for the heck of it I sprayed it on the mat. MAGIC.. It works better than ice on ice and there is no silicone in it. Which brings me to Pat's Puppy Party. One of the breeders that was at the party loves PP, and asked me what I was grooming mine with because he liked how they looked. I told him PP, and as it turns out he was a PP lover anyway... I said I also liked Ice on Ice he said it has silicone in it :angry:-- so maybe it isn't a smart thing to use silicone on our dogs skin.. ?? Who knows, but that settled that for me.. I am half nuts anyway over chemicals ... :blink:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MalteseObsessed said:


> I haven't found PP on Amazon. I think they only sell through their set distributors == there was 1 website that I thought I saw selling it (a doggy boutique), but it was priced higher.
> 
> I LOVE AMAZON too and it's my go to == but even Amazon doesn't have the entire CC line up of products so I end up going direct through CC or one of their distributors.
> 
> ...


Yea, amazon is hit or miss. So far I ordered the CC direct from him anyway. But Amaz had lot. His shipping was reasonable and a gift to boot. But since amazon does sell PP products, hoping they get that no rinse one day bec PP ship is high if you just want one item. 

Hedy--bet my gallon of CC last me two yrs at least too. :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Chardy said:


> Carol == I haven't tried the Pro-Line yet but can you share how it smelled? The CC Show Off doesn't smell really (very faint), which I like! Just out of the bottle the Pro-Line has a very faint chemical odor??....is it that way after you use it?? It smells like a bath tub cleaner product ((


Carol--That sounds :yucky:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:


Chardy said:


> Carol == I haven't tried the Pro-Line yet but can you share how it smelled? The CC Show Off doesn't smell really (very faint), which I like! Just out of the bottle the Pro-Line has a very faint chemical odor??....is it that way after you use it?? It smells like a bath tub cleaner product ((


Will diluting help??


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Chardy said:


> MalteseObsessed said:
> 
> 
> > Carol == do you use the Ultra PP No rinse == (the clear liquid in the picture i posted able) for mats? I want to check if that is what you use so I can try it too! You have good advise == TRUST YOU
> ...


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Chardy said:


> MalteseObsessed said:
> 
> 
> > Carol == do you use the Ultra PP No rinse == (the clear liquid in the picture i posted able) for mats? I want to check if that is what you use so I can try it too! You have good advise == TRUST YOU
> ...


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Hedy! It is good to know that someone like you:wub::wub: agrees! I used it on the inside front leg on McC... she is impossible to get near one especially when they are nasty so I sprayed it and then went on to something else. Came back, and it was so easy to pull apart and I just soaked up the suds with a dry towel.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Got the PP No Rinse Express that is brand new!

I also got the TRAVEL Kits for H20 and the Ultra Line
The bottles in the travel kit are NICE size, especially considering we get to dilute the product (and with shampoo I never only do a 8:1 dilution. It is usually way more diluted for me and it still works fine). ....condition I either do not dilute or I do a way lower dilution rate

I can't wait to compare the new PP No Rinse Express to the PP orig No Rinse (my Go To)








The new PP brush is going to be fun to compare to the Madan and CC Fusion too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Got the PP No Rinse Express that is brand new!
> 
> I also got the TRAVEL Kits for H20 and the Ultra Line
> The bottles in the travel kit are NICE size, especially considering we get to dilute the product (and with shampoo I never only do a 8:1 dilution. It is usually way more diluted for me and it still works fine). ....condition I either do not dilute or I do a way lower dilution rate
> ...


I'm trying to keep up with you...:smheat:.....I missed the Express.....you and Carol are my official samplers. :chili: I see that pretty new PP brush, but I AIN'T looking. :HistericalSmiley:

I did get my 10.00 PL today so will test it out on Penny hinny :blink: till my PP org arrives. I'm SO ready to try ANY no rinse at this point...:smrofl: even if smells :yucky:...lol.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

so at 1st SNIFF the PP Express smells IDENTICAL to the ORIG PP Rinseless == haha I'm gonna need to ask WHAT UP WITH THE NEW NAME?

My nose tells me it's the same stuff with a NEW NAME and in a DIFF bottle

For the stinky Proline == it cleans so you can always use it of rmuckety muck -- Towel off -- then Spritz over with the Pure Paws Rinseless to zap the chemical smell

I haven't tried the Proline yet


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Silicone can be great. It is wonderful for dematting dogs. The problem usual comes with heavy or daily usage ending up with a dried-out coat. So for daily brushing on a coat like a Maltese, you don't want to use a heavy silicone product like THE STUFF. If I use a product like that to demat, I immediately bathe the dog.
I do find Ice on Ice is very drying to my coats. I don't even buy it any more.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello all--- Carol---:wub:--I can't notice a chemical odor in PL. maybe it is my nose :blush: anyway I sprayed lightly on his dirty tail area, wiped, then turned the overhead dryer on very low for just couple min while I brushed his tail dry with my madden. No residue. I'm easy to please...:HistericalSmiley: I liked it a lot. The much anticipated PP has not come yet..can't wait to try it on clean up & mats. 

OP: 
(Pro Line) is inexpensive with free ship on Amazon and nice size bottle. For me it worked quick and left no odor residue. Good economical choice for multiple dogs.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Got the PP No Rinse Express that is brand new!
> 
> I also got the TRAVEL Kits for H20 and the Ultra Line
> The bottles in the travel kit are NICE size, especially considering we get to dilute the product (and with shampoo I never only do a 8:1 dilution. It is usually way more diluted for me and it still works fine). ....condition I either do not dilute or I do a way lower dilution rate
> ...


Hedy, I am not 100% sure but I think the Express is just the No Rinse in a spray bottle ready to use... and you pay more for the convenience of it in a spray bottle. Marketing... If I am wrong about this, I will repost... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> Hello all--- Carol---:wub:--I can't notice a chemical odor in PL. maybe it is my nose :blush: anyway I sprayed lightly on his dirty tail area, wiped, then turned the overhead dryer on very low for just couple min while I brushed his tail dry with my madden. No residue. I'm easy to please...:HistericalSmiley: I liked it a lot. The much anticipated PP has not come yet..can't wait to try it on clean up & mats.
> 
> OP:
> (Pro Line) is inexpensive with free ship on Amazon and nice size bottle. For me it worked quick and left no odor residue. Good economical choice for multiple dogs.


Kandis, I do like the PL too but I don't like the smell... and after you get the PPNS I think you will appreciate the difference. One bad thing about PP is shipping time... :angry: so you are not the only one that feels that way... sigh...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Chardy said:


> Kandis, I do like the PL too but I don't like the smell... and after you get the PPNS I think you will appreciate the difference. One bad thing about PP is shipping time... :angry: so you are not the only one that feels that way... sigh...


I am sure I will be lovin the PP. :wub: Do you think the PP might be more concentrated (better deal) than PL.? I wouldn't mind waiting. It's that 15.00 shipping I hated. If I wanted more than one item I wouldn't mind. Just such improvement from bio.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Chardy said:


> Hedy, I am not 100% sure but I think the Express is just the No Rinse in a spray bottle ready to use... and you pay more for the convenience of it in a spray bottle. Marketing... If I am wrong about this, I will repost... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


That's what I think Carol---the ultra/express. Could be Marketing terms. IDK.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I used the Express on a pee pee paw this morning and it is essentially the same (if not a slightly more watered down version) of the original PP Rinseless....the orig Rinseless does come in a nice spray bottle that is easy to grab and use. I bought the gallon PP Rinseless 4 years ago and just refill my orig spray bottle....orig spray bottle has been working for years!!!,

I honestly HATE the PP Express bottle ....too fat and the sprayer is too small and keeps locking...I am gonna transfer it to an easier to use spray bottle but I feel like it is slightly less effective....I need to TEST more but it seems ....idk...need to test more...hate the spray bottle


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> That's what I think Carol---the ultra/express. Could be Marketing terms. IDK.


Kandis, I just found out it's the same stuff... you pay for the convenience of the spray bottle which if you love can just purchase refills. To be honest, that is what I did with the CC No Rinse.. I bought the spray bottle and then later a gallon refill... and then realized I liked the PP better. :angry:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

No Rinse Express == I solved the problem with the wimpy sprayer and just used another sprayer top and it's AWESOME == like you ladies said it's the same stuff as the PP Rinseless == GOOD STUFF

Travel Kits === THE PP Travels KITS are really AWESOME == They come with a CUTE mini version of the FACTOR ZERO which is really nice and smells sooooo pretty! and the little mini bottle of the PP Reconstructing Conditioning Spray is my FAVORITE daily brush out spray == not sticky == no residue and SMELLS like they had a fresh bath EVERY day!!!

I am a sucker for little cute bottles == and when they are filled with treasures for my dogs == love them little bottles even more!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MalteseObsessed said:


> No Rinse Express == I solved the problem with the wimpy sprayer and just used another sprayer top and it's AWESOME == like you ladies said it's the same stuff as the PP Rinseless == GOOD STUFF
> 
> Travel Kits === THE PP Travels KITS are really AWESOME == They come with a CUTE mini version of the FACTOR ZERO which is really nice and smells sooooo pretty! and the little mini bottle of the PP Reconstructing Conditioning Spray is my FAVORITE daily brush out spray == not sticky == no residue and SMELLS like they had a fresh bath EVERY day!!!
> 
> I am a sucker for little cute bottles == and when they are filled with treasures for my dogs == love them little bottles even more!


Good to know I ordered same product. Thanks!! I love travel kits too..:chili: I have to try that daily spray. Sounds awesome. Is it the little purple bottle on left? Do you dilute the no rinse or the conditioning spray that smells good? How's that brush working out? Can't resist. lol


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes the purple bottle on the left! The new formulation of the Shine Conditioning spray as a black sprayer! I love the size of the sample bottle sprayer!

I do NOT dilute the PP Conditioning spray NOR the PP Rinseless.

The brush -- is sooooo amazing! The pins are longer. The brush itself feels like a luxurious Laura Mercier or Chanel Cosmetic brush. It is heavier and more solid and simply FANTASTIC! I've only had it a week and I can't live without it...good thing they don't have a million colors as I'd feel the need to have one in every color.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Yes the purple bottle on the left! The new formulation of the Shine Conditioning spray as a black sprayer! I love the size of the sample bottle sprayer!
> 
> I do NOT dilute the PP Conditioning spray NOR the PP Rinseless.
> 
> The brush -- is sooooo amazing! The pins are longer. The brush itself feels like a luxurious Laura Mercier or Chanel Cosmetic brush. It is heavier and more solid and simply FANTASTIC! I've only had it a week and I can't live without it...good thing they don't have a million colors as I'd feel the need to have one in every color.


Thanks!! I love look of that brush. Must be this one: (Pin Brush 27MM). I see CC has a longer the pin too in my catalog. PP has good stuff for sure.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Pure paws no rinse shampoo spray*

Thanks everyone for recommending this product!! I really needed one. 
I had to add my endorsement for the Pure Paws No Rinse Shampoo (spray). Glad I got big bottle. I tried PRO LINE too. Its good product, cost less BUT IMO it doesn't compare to PP. :tender: It didn't remove her urine stains like PP does. PP has an awesome fragrance. If Penny has a particularly heavy urine stain down there after a wee, I do use a wet washcloth with the PP before I towel dry. 

Love this stuff!!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------

